# Handyman



## SanFran (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of a reliable handyman or firm that I can call to hang pictures, assemble some ikea furniture and fix some things that are broken in our villa.

Thanks your help would be much appreciated


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

SanFran said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable handyman or firm that I can call to hang pictures, assemble some ikea furniture and fix some things that are broken in our villa.
> 
> Thanks your help would be much appreciated


Hi Sanfran

You may want to try Hitches and Glitches, I have seen their work and they usually reliable & on time, not sure on the pricing, but I have been told reasonable. We use them for office related maintanance, however a few friends use them for homes:
800 42634/ Tel: +971-4-341-2888

[email protected] 

Most Ikea items, especially the larger more tricky units they will assemble themself, however it may cost you per unit.

All the best settling in!


----------



## SanFran (Apr 21, 2010)

Gigi 1974 said:


> Hi Sanfran
> 
> You may want to try Hitches and Glitches, I have seen their work and they usually reliable & on time, not sure on the pricing, but I have been told reasonable. We use them for office related maintanance, however a few friends use them for homes:
> 800 42634/ Tel: +971-4-341-2888
> ...


Thank you so much for your help, I will give them a call and hopefully get some stuff off the floor and the place looking reasonably sorted.
Thanks again.
Regards


----------

